
India Prime Minister Proposes Helping Coal Industry Survive Amid Climate Crisis - r_singh
https://earther.gizmodo.com/report-india-prime-minister-proposes-helping-the-coal-1840724529
======
wobbly_bush
> The Modi administration instead wants plants to install equipment that would
> cut pollution.

Can someone who has more expertise in this area weigh in on how effective are
these pollution reducing equipments? The author of the article just brushes
out this topic with hand wavy comments.

~~~
r_singh
I suspect that their intention is to just put the activists etc. at rest as
opposed to actually cut down pollution. They can't just say that they'll
continue to use coal power plants in their current state, considering that our
current emission norms are not at par with that of the world. The statement is
just a consolation for the world so that the govt. does not appear too
callous.

~~~
wobbly_bush
It's always been Indian government's arguments that India can't do as much as
the developed countries when it comes to climate change, specially around
energy needs. So this step is hardly surprising.

~~~
r_singh
It may not be surprising, but as an Indian who cares about pollution and
climate change, it is quite disheartening.

~~~
wobbly_bush
Think of all the poor people who have to struggle without electricity to heat
up/cool down, to live a life of moderate amenities. All of that requires
energy. Ideally nuclear power would have been able to power, but it is
unfortunate we have to go back to rely on coal.

